# MY PROTEIN ORDER JUST ARRIVED!!!



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok guys i know a lot of you use my protein on here i just ordered a few things think it came to about £140 now it may seem that iam moaning a bit here but in all the seven things i ordered i havent got one measuring scoop or any free samples which i read somewere u did,now going back to the measuring scoop how much or what size scoop do i use for things like

waxy maize stacrch

bcaa

caffeine which i read is quite strong what size scoop??#

creapure

l glutamine and taurine

impact weigh i use old scoop for that from another tub!!

i don think its much to add scoop to things like some things i listed or maybe it should be made clear to you when you order!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah i ordered on Wednesday as they said they where doing free delivery and giving free samples as it was their birthday . Didn't get any free samples either. Must have given a great spike to their sales revenue by doing that!! I'm not very ammused though.


----------



## kev74 (May 29, 2010)

i ordered from bulk powders and im sure i got a scoop included in my protien and oats tubs


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

I ordered a 5kg bag of Unflavoured Whey Protein and got eleven samples of various products in the box, was massively impressed! This was from MyProtein by the way.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

They don't seem to be doing to good this week.

To be fair they do sell the scoops for only a few pence... bag and no scoops all keep the cost down I suppose. If they put one in every bag people would end up with hundreds


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

you dont get a scoop free. you have to pay for it so im not sure where youve read that bud. saying that i ordered and chose their next day birthday free delivery and havent receieved yet, interesting to see whether i get any free samples in celebration. in general ive had a very hit and miss relationship with MP, sometimes they are good and sometimes they are woeful. it was just down to another company being out of the product i wanted that i went back to MP this time.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

2004mark said:


> They don't seem to be doing to good this week.
> 
> To be fair they do sell the scoops for only a few pence... bag and no scoops all keep the cost down I suppose. If they put one in every bag people would end up with hundreds


i get your point mate but with things like caffiene powder and taurine and so on they could include a scoop other wise how you know how much to take!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Have you had a good dig? I got scoops in my MP bags (the bigger ones). Also if you are that annoyed post this on the MP forum section!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Get yourself some good scales, i never use scoops, i always weigh my powders, wether they be protein, carbs, creatine, bcaa's, that way you know exactly what you are getting


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Get yourself some good scales, i never use scoops, i always weigh my powders, wether they be protein, carbs, creatine, bcaa's, that way you know exactly what you are getting


THIS^^^ I RECENTLY BOUGHT SOME DIGI SCALES FOR SUPPLIMENTS and kitchen scales for food and f*ck me, you really think you know what a scoop weighs, or food or even an eye measured substance but the scales have proved me wrong, get the scales and they will revolutionize your life.....okay maybe a bit of an exaggeration but they're still a great and handy purchase.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> you dont get a scoop free. you have to pay for it so im not sure where youve read that bud. saying that i ordered and chose their next day birthday free delivery and havent receieved yet, interesting to see whether i get any free samples in celebration. in general ive had a very hit and miss relationship with MP, sometimes they are good and sometimes they are woeful. it was just down to another company being out of the product i wanted that i went back to MP this time.


i ordered for the first time with my protein on the 6th april,

i too am looking forward to see what samples they will send.



Ken Hutchinson said:


> Get yourself some good scales, i never use scoops, i always weigh my powders, wether they be protein, carbs, creatine, bcaa's, *that way you know exactly what you are getting*


thats why i thought its best to buy some,

so i ordered these scales (link below) on the 6th april,

got them this morning,

quiet impressed, cant go wrong really.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIGITAL-ELECTRONIC-PRECISE-KITCHEN-POSTAL-SCALES-5kg-/110631003340?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item19c21f24cc


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

As stated, scales are a godsend. You just dont realise, from foods to powders, how much stuff weighs. I remember guessing a full mini scoop of beta alanine was 2-3g and used that for a few weeks, then when i weighed it on scales, i found i was using 12 bloody grams, twice a day (no wonder i had tingles). These are wicked for weighing stuff from 0.1g upward (like your caffeine) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/500x0-1g-Precision-Digital-Kitchen-Food-mini-Scale-03-/300485751843?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item45f658b423


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

I've never got a sample from MP and have ordered a couple of grands worth of supps off them over the years at least.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I received 4 protein bars and some disgusting samples of 'hurricane evo', xmas before last. Never see any 'birthday promo' on the site and i check it all through the week


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Free samples please MP. Ive never had any.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

lambert said:


> Free samples please MP. Ive never had any.


x2


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

well guys i took my supps on friday before i trained ive bin constantly sick for 24hrs i was feeling fine untill i took them never felt so rough my mrs is nurse i had to go to a/e sat they said i had some sort of poision in me or overdosed on some'at when my mrs when through what i bought they found out it was caffine powder i only took half tea spoon at most, i never felt so rough,i had to lie on cold floor with soaking wet towells on me to get my temp down,they coul'nt believe at hos how a company could sell such product with out really stressing how strong it is and the bad side affects,my mrs threw all my protein stuff out £140 worth,i always bought reflex,usn,extreme,cnp before and by damn i wish i stuck with them i will be getting in contact with myprotein i was due to work and had plans for sat,all totally ruined i taken caffinene supps before never had problem thanks myprotein!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TAFFY said:


> well guys i took my supps on friday before i trained ive bin constantly sick for 24hrs i was feeling fine untill i took them never felt so rough my mrs is nurse i had to go to a/e sat they said i had some sort of poision in me or overdosed on some'at when my mrs when through what i bought they found out it was caffine powder i only took half tea spoon at most, i never felt so rough,i had to lie on cold floor with soaking wet towells on me to get my temp down,they coul'nt believe at hos how a company could sell such product with out really stressing how strong it is and the bad side affects,my mrs threw all my protein stuff out £140 worth,i always bought reflex,usn,extreme,cnp before and by damn i wish i stuck with them i will be getting in contact with myprotein i was due to work and had plans for sat,all totally ruined i taken caffinene supps before never had problem thanks myprotein!!


Whats the reccomended dosage?


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> well guys i took my supps on friday before i trained ive bin constantly sick for 24hrs i was feeling fine untill i took them never felt so rough my mrs is nurse i had to go to a/e sat they said i had some sort of poision in me or overdosed on some'at when my mrs when through what i bought they found out it was caffine powder i only took half tea spoon at most, i never felt so rough,i had to lie on cold floor with soaking wet towells on me to get my temp down,they coul'nt believe at hos how a company could sell such product with out really stressing how strong it is and the bad side affects,my mrs threw all my protein stuff out £140 worth,i always bought reflex,usn,extreme,cnp before and by damn i wish i stuck with them i will be getting in contact with myprotein i was due to work and had plans for sat,all totally ruined i taken caffinene supps before never had problem thanks myprotein!!


why are you blaming myprotein, you got what was advertised


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

200mg i think it said but i didnt have measring scoop with it so i had just under half tea spoon full,but like i said my mrs threw the lot out!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TAFFY said:


> 200mg i think it said but i didnt have measring scoop with it so i had just under tea spoon full,but like i said my mrs threw the lot out!!


I'de fly kick your misses if I was you.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

why ham i blaming my protein i just bin spewing my guts up for 24hrs mate they dont advertize that like i said i never in my life had any problem with any supp before including caffiene you wanna feel like i felt you soon be moaning!!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

no having me spewing my guts up and going to hos i would'nt touch anything from myprotein again!!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

So basically you ****ed up like the guy who took higher than stated caffine amount and then vodka and died, it's on your back for not researching and having the correct methods to weigh amounts.

I mean really ... these can be supplements that you do not want to mess around with, at least engage the brain next time before passing blame on.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

half a teaspoon? thats gotta be a shed load more than 200 mg surely.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

Seriously some guy died the other week from taking 2 teaspoons of the stuff.

200mg is a tiny bit on the end of a teaspoon


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

well like i said i took less than half tea spoon,listen guys all iam saying for something that potent there should be more warning about it or it should come with measuring scoop, like i said ive taken caffeine supp before and no its not like some one having shed load of vodka for something to put me out like that for 2 days for taking half tea spoon gotta have more warnings about it i even asked the woman on the phone about it and how it compares with tablet form she didnt say nothing about it being tha strong and no i dont think iam the one to blame if a company as wants to sell products like tha it should stated on there poss side effects or come with proper measruring scoop like i said i bin training and taking supps for quite a while and never had any probs and taken loads caffiene supps just wish i stuck to extreme/reflex so on end day you get what you pay for thats my opinion!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/caffeine

Mate, read the bottom paragraph of the overview. Don't blame MP for your incompetence. It blatantly says that 200mg is 1/16th of a teaspoon. You ****ed up bud. It's on your head, not MPs.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Half a tea spoon would be around 2500mg


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

2500mg? Ouch...


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok maybe i was wrong in totally blaming buy why dont they supply right scoop then i ordered from echo supp last time which guy there was spot on i ordered reflex stuff and jack3d which good product now with that it tells you all about product all poss side effects and comes with TINY LITTLE SCOOP so there no come backs,you lot entitled to your opinion and i got mine but i say it again for something like that should come with scoop and bit more info about it,we can keep going round in circles but like ive stated before i made mistake in ordering form them i stick to in my opinion the bets stuff i.e

cnp/reflex/extreme!!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i did read that article bout caffiene of there web site but like i said i phoned them up in week ordered few things i asked the girl on phone about caffiene powder and tabs all she didnt really know anything about it,when i ordered from echo supps asked guy there bout a good pre workout supp he recomended jack3 told me all bout it compared to others on market and like i said he was spot on,people on here recomend different proteins or supps but really we dont know how good they are or how legit all differrent supp are,i rather speak to someone who tried supps rather than just read of there on web sites there 100's out there telling you there stuff the best,and we all know half of it is bunk, if you bought a fat burner that told you you would loss stone of fat in a week would you buy it or even believe it,but for something like that it should come with rite measuring scoop and breifly explain side effects like top brands do!!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

You seem to miss the point that MP are not a brand on the highstreet where you pay the same price but get only 5lb's but fancy packaging and a scoop, they are the place to go for wholesale and minimum costs. Anyone who takes bodybuilding seriously has the required methods to measure and weigh out products. They state on the product page and on packaging the dosages.

Personally I don't want them to add scoops to every bag as that cost then gets carried over to me when I purchase.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

just an idea but have u heard of that wonderful invention called ebay

you can buy measuring spoons on there for next to nothing

or email my protein and just say look i have ordered 140quids worth of stuff can you send me one

re free samples i have had free samples off them before and they am guessing to keep costs down dont send them to everyone, think how many orders they get like yours. I spend 100quid on there couple days back.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

or better still buy some scales off there for about a fiver


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi guys,

We do state on every product's page the recommended dosage and whether a scoop is included or not. Also, on our powdered caffeinated products we place a red warning sticker on the pouch itself and a warning on the website, see here for further details: http://www.myprotein.com/UK/products/caffeine

We sell scoops separately on most of our powdered products, rather than include them in the cost of each product. Here you can see the selection and buy the appropriate one with your next order. We also sell tubs separately for easy storage. http://www.myprotein.com/uk/cats/categories/mpaccessories/general

We do also digital weighing scales for precise measurement:

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/precise_digital_pocket_scale

Thanks

MP


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

TAFFY said:


> ok guys i know a lot of you use my protein on here i just ordered a few things think it came to about £140 now it may seem that iam moaning a bit here but in all the seven things i ordered i havent got one measuring scoop or any free samples which i read somewere u did,now going back to the measuring scoop how much or what size scoop do i use for things like
> 
> waxy maize stacrch
> 
> ...


Hi,

We do state clearly on each product page whether a scoop is included or not in the purchase. For many of our pouches we do not include a scoop, and this keeps costs to a minimum rather than placing a scoop in every purchase. We are very transparent in our pricing, so there are no hidden costs for things like fancy packaging and added accessories. If these are required we sell them very cheaply here:http://www.myprotein.com/uk/cats/categories/mpaccessories/general

For Waxy Maize Starch, Add 1 and a third MP large scoops (50g)

For BCAA add 2 heaped MP small scoops (5g)

For Caffeine add two thirds of an MP mini scoop (200mg)

For Creapure add one and a half MP small scoops (5g)

For L Glutamine, add 2 heaped MP small scoops (5g)

For Taurine add 2 and a half MP mini scoops (1g)

For any other recommended dosages on our products, please see the product page for full details.

Thanks

MP


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you can't be ****d to at least take an educated guess at what the recommended dose would weigh then don't buy stuff in bulk. You obviously had concerns, hence you starting this thread, but yet you still just chucked in half a teaspoon :confused1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I don't use my protein very often as I liken my branded supps. I have in the past for things like caffeine and taurine, always looked in to dosages etc and always says on the web by what these are measured. I love the MP business model, simple products allowing u to make your own supps, as for the scoop issue I think that is great too, less wastage. I can't see what they are doing wrong?? I can see a lot the do right!

I think that people who make mistakes on dosage they should be more careful! I can't see how this is a my protein issue!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> i get your point mate but with things like caffiene powder and taurine and so on they could include a scoop other wise how you know how much to take!!


Word of advice about caffiene mate, I got some a while ago and was the same in that I didn't have a scoop or any scales that would measure such small amounts (75-200mg). I just guessed and took way too much and was really ill for a good few hours.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry mate I made my post before I read the full thread!!


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Yeah i ordered on Wednesday as they said they where doing free delivery and giving free samples as it was their birthday . Didn't get any free samples either. Must have given a great spike to their sales revenue by doing that!! I'm not very ammused though.


I didn't get any free samples either, nor did my mate. We both ordered about mid-day on the "Birthday Giveaway"

Won't be going back to them.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jack3dUP said:


> I didn't get any free samples either, nor did my mate. We both ordered about mid-day on the "Birthday Giveaway"
> 
> Won't be going back to them.


Just got my 'next-day' delivery that I ordered Wednesday morning... got one sample of promilk... would rather of got it on time without the sample tbh.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Just got my product. No free sample here either.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Got my free sample!!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi guys, one of our birthday offers was random free sampling, so it is unfortunate if you didn't get any, but hope you took advantage of some of our other fantastic birthday promotions, and we will have many more promotions in future.

With regards to delayed deliveries, we have just moved to bigger premises, so there is a backlog of orders. However we are trying our very best to get these out, and the vast majority are getting dispatched on time. We appreciate your patience at this time, but once we are settled our usual high quality delivery service will resume.

Also, on our birthday we ran a number of promotions, including a major offer on MP MAX ONE Promilk offering 60% off. Due to an oversight, we failed to include the BBE dates related to each flavour on the promotion. We apologise for any inconvenience this may have caused and we have taken steps to ensure this does not happen again.

Anyone who has purchased under this promotion and are dissatisfied with their Promilk order, please contact CS to discuss the options open to you.

Thanks

MP


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok guys we can keep going round in circles with this there lot people on here who use and seem to like myprotein thats fine we all intitled to are opinion,but like i said i want touch any there products again,why there some people on here who say things like i should buy scoops of ebay so on total nonsense,but then i am comparing myprotein to in MY opinion top brands like cnp/extreme/reflex, i dont use or rely to much on supp,

but what if someone not on internet and they ring up with order and order something like caffiene powder or they very new to supps!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Like MP has just said, they place a red warning sticker on the pouch staring the dosing on it.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

yeh i got things like that on my cod liver oil tabs/vit tabs so on dont exceed dose,if it said dont exceed dose can cause chroinic stomach aches sickness so on tha different!

like i said the first thing they said to me at hos how did you measure it were the measuring device when i said it didnt come with any! like everyone saying on here i should checked bought one well if myprotein knew something this potent and real bad side effects of over dosing why dont they put one in and put the few pence more on bill!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

I ordered some stuff on friday night, it was here at 12 today, that was just standard delivery aswell. I think its a good company, constant emails to update on where your delivery is, what time its coming etc. As regard to the scoops, why would i want 4 scoops all the same size for what ive bought.


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

taffy, do you know how big the sticker would need to be if they stated every possible side effect of caffeine overdose, it says dont exceed so dont exceed.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

NO not really shaun on supps like that simple sticker stating very dangerous side effects i dont think is big thing,


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Why don't you just buy caffeine in tab form instead? No need for faffing about with scales or scoops. I can't see how it's worth the risk of an overdose just to save a few pence.


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

it still comes with a warning sticker though doesnt it?


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> yeh i got things like that on my cod liver oil tabs/vit tabs so on dont exceed dose,if it said dont exceed dose can cause chroinic stomach aches sickness so on tha different!
> 
> like i said the first thing they said to me at hos how did you measure it were the measuring device when i said it didnt come with any! like everyone saying on here i should checked bought one well if myprotein knew something this potent and real bad side effects of over dosing why dont they put one in and put the few pence more on bill!!!!!!!!!!!!


Give it up already. MP have already stated the dosage on both the packaging and website. Users on here have stated the dosage, why are you still moaning about this?

But a scoop, Move on.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

jack iam not moaning i said to leave it,we all entitled to are opinion but some people keep stating stupid things,i said my piece people mite not agree with me so forget it,


----------

